# white russian light cycle



## highman (Jan 24, 2011)

I have some WR clones about 3 weeks into flower and i have been reading some info on changing the light cycle from 12/12 to 10/14 or 11/13 towards the end of the plants life cycle. has anyone else tried this technique with white russian? also is there any other light cycle changes i know about saying during early flowering stage?


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 24, 2011)

12-12 is the way to go to 
get best yields


----------



## Hick (Jan 24, 2011)

Studies quoted in Clarkes "M'J' Botany", says that nearlly *twice* as much thc is produced under 12 hours of light, than under 10. 
With that said, why would you even consider anything less?...


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 24, 2011)

^^Haha cant argue that.


----------



## budtender (Jan 25, 2011)

Just finished a WR Grow and 12/12 is the way to go. They will bulk up around week 7, just wait and see. WR will not disapoint. Mine finished at day 75 mostly cloudy with a bit of amber trichs.


----------

